# RESCUE / REHOME: NYC Shelter Fuzzy Lop Needs a Home!



## PikachusMom (Nov 5, 2007)

I just had to post about this bun. He has been at the
Center for Animal Care and Control in Manhattan since
April, 07. They say he's a neutered 8 month old so it
would seem he was either born there or brought in as a
tiny baby. This is the website for CACC:
http://www.nycacc.org/adoptionsearch.htm
and he's listed as "Robin ID#A716428".








I wish we could foster him but we're in a 2 room tiny Brooklyn apt. with 3 cats. I hope to be a foster mom for needy buns in our next apt.

These are just some of theother sweeties at the CACC:

Tanner, 1 yr old male









Mookie, 2 yr old male






Bugs, 2 yr old male


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2007)

Bugs looks EXACTLY like my Cinnabun!!! I want him! Why does he have to be so far away....:cry4:


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 6, 2007)

Bugs does look like your Cinnabon. I'm thinking about volunteering at this shelter. I want to do something. Bugs is the one that really tugs on my heart too. He looks pretty scared.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, gosh! There are MORE Cinny look alikes! See Bear and Hope... I wonder if Hope is a girl. Seriously, is there a way to get a bunny from New York to Alaska? I'll be in Washington over Christmas and there are non stop flights from New York to Seattle all the time. Could a bunny go on the airplane by itself in the cabin that way? Then I could pick it up at the airport in Seattle and to Alaska with it myself onder: And I've been planning to get Rory a girlfriend!


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been away from the computer - just got back from some phone calls. OMG. Are you serious? That is so sweet! I'm not sure it's possible. I'll have to give this one some thought.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Pickachus Mom...Yes, this is the shelter that I got Thumper from and I found out a little earlier today that they still had my Nabisco! :biggrin2:

Thumper has a date to meet her and a few other females if it doesn't work out.:shock:


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh wow, I'm so glad to hear that Nabisco is still there. I've never been to the Manhattan location but I adopted one of our cats from the Brooklyn CACC. I'm thinking about volunteering some time at either one to help out the bunnies. How did the bunnies look? Was it not too bad? Snowy was interested in Hope (of Bear and Hope) but she's on the other side of the country! I have in-laws in San Fran but will not be going anytime soon. :?


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 8, 2007)

By the way Thumpers_Mom and Snowy,I just read both of your blogs. Thumper and Rory are so adorable.:bunny18 Thumper and Cinnabon both look very similar to Max butsmaller, thebun I held for 3 weeks until he was adopted by PLA725 under the Fair Lawn, NJ rescue blog.Here's one of themany pics I took of him:

http://picasaweb.google.com/joanastroh/Max

I changed itto a link--not having much luck withthe pictures. Paula, when you have time, post more pics inThe Roommates blog. Sorry to hear about thefoster kits.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 9, 2007)

Aw, the picture of Max didn't show up! I would love to see him. I agree, Thumper and Rory ARE adorable :biggrin2:


----------



## pla725 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is a picture of Max:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 9, 2007)

Aw shucks...thx, I agree that Rory and Thumper are CUTIE PATOOTIES!!! :inlove:

Max does look exactly like Thumper! How adorable! 

Pikachus mom, I was going to go to the Brookly CACC if Nabisco was not at the Manhattan shelter. The bunnies there are doing well. They are let out to run around throughout the day and it seems that they get fostered quite a bit too so they are not always at the shelter. I just feel sooo bad because of all of the noise from the poor doggies.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 9, 2007)

There's Mighty Max, thanks Paula!


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 10, 2007)

I contacted the CACC about being a volunteer. An orientation is scheduled at the Brooklyn location on Sunday November 18th from 2-5. Anyone from the NYC area interested? I'm going to check it out.

:running bunny


----------



## JimD (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi !!!

I can't make it on Sunday, but I'll pass the word!

~Jim

PS: Good to see you on the forum!!


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Jim! I am officially addicted to RO. I just know there is a bunny in our future but for now being a part of theRO community will have to do. I'm working my way up to posting in the Introductions. :brownbunny-Joana


----------



## Pipp (Nov 17, 2007)

*PikachusMom wrote: *


> I contacted the CACC about being a volunteer. An orientation is scheduled at the Brooklyn location on Sunday November 18th from 2-5. Anyone from the NYC area interested? I'm going to check it out.



_o/` last call o/`_

(and let us know how it goes!)



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 18, 2007)

Unfortunatley, today is not going to work out. Other plans came up but even so, I really can't go to East New York by myself--it's just about the worst neighborhood in Brooklyn. I've been there 2x in the past--once by car service to adopt our cat Ming and other by subway last year to help my aunt find her lost cat. The walk from the subway was pretty awful--I felt lucky not to have beenmugged or worse. The only safe way to get there is byround-trip car service (there is no regular yellowtaxi-cab service either) and even that is not great, however, that was my plan--just to go by car service which would cost about $30-40.Once I told my husband,his response was:nosir:.To say the least, he didn't see the point of getting involved emotionally with a place I won't be able to getto very often.He also has reservations about me working at a shelter--he's convinced I'll bebringing home buns because it will be so heart breaking. So, I'm considering other options. I've emailed the HRS Society for suggestions.I guess I was hoping thatsomeone from my area wouldpop up and we could have figured something out like sharing a car ride, etc. I have to say, I don't think there are many bun people in Brooklyn Heights based on what I've seen onCraigslist and what they sell at our local pet shops.


----------



## PikachusMom (Nov 20, 2007)

So I heard from HRS and as it turns out, they only work with the Manhattan and Brooklyn CACC shelters and coordinate adoptions every weekend. I'm going to try to get to the Manhattan shelterin the nexttwo weeksand work directly with HRS helping out with the adoptions. It's actuallymuch easier to get to the Manhattan location by subway and the location is in a decent enough area. Also,Mary from HRS said they could use the help!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin2:That is Great! The volunteers working at the Manhattan shelter are awesome. I wish I could volunteer too but between school,the boys and the bunson the weekend, I can't do it right now. Not to mention, I would probably want to bring home more buns too!:shock:

Let us know how it goes. Good luck!:bunnydance:


----------

